# same tail cap boot ? McClicky Help



## neutralwhite (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there, does the Mcclicky switch always use the same tail cap / button boot like this one from Jason at Prometheus ?

http://darksucks.com/component_boots.html thanks. 

Silicone Switch Boots...



[*=left]Silicone rubber
[*=left]14mm cap diameter
[*=left]17mm base diameter
[*=left]8mm overall height


----------



## Tana (Apr 1, 2013)

Boot size depends on the tailcap/housing of the switch... If you were, for example, to use McClicky in Surefire tailcap (with OR adapter) or in Solarforce S10 tailcap (no adapter needed), then that size boot you listed would fit (as long as there is no stub inside of it... but they are easy to cut away)...

EDIT:
Oh, I ordered the same ones from KaiDomain... 14x8mm size... they have small stub inside but I cut it with razor blade and one of them is already installed in my XML EDC...


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 16, 2013)

No it doesn't. Hard press & soft press switches differ by the boot. I first caught this because my EN Plated McGizmo mule was very difficult to press / turn on and I got a replacement (soft press) boot from Don. I don't remember what the difference is believe it was one of the dimensions. THe folks at Oveready should be able to answer as they sell soft press & hard press.


----------



## Tana (Apr 16, 2013)

nfetterly said:


> No it doesn't. Hard press & soft press switches differ by the boot. I first caught this because my EN Plated McGizmo mule was very difficult to press / turn on and I got a replacement (soft press) boot from Don. I don't remember what the difference is believe it was one of the dimensions. THe folks at Oveready should be able to answer as they sell soft press & hard press.



For someone who has "darksucks" link in his signature, one would think he would know the answer to his question, even if it's not completely clear what the true question is... I thought he was asking about dimensions, you thought he is asking about the "feel" while pressing the switch...


----------



## neutralwhite (Apr 16, 2013)

& ?.




Tana said:


> For someone who has "darksucks" link in his signature, one would think he would know the answer to his question, even if it's not completely clear what the true question is... I thought he was asking about dimensions, you thought he is asking about the "feel" while pressing the switch...


----------



## Tana (Apr 16, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> & ?.



No offense meant, if it sounds like that, dude... It's just you asked for something which we answer but no back info of whether we (or even better, I) misunderstood the question... that's all...


----------

